# November Duck Call Giveaway Finalists!!!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The Giveaway has ended! Thank to everyone who signed up, and thank you Fox & Pfortmiller for the call.

Here are the 10 finalists. The NASDAQ closing on Monday, November 29th will decide the winner. If the final penny amount matches your number, you win!

1 - mallardhunter
2 - bubolc
3 - Niles Short
4 - skyball
5 - gooseroller
6 - scrollmaster
7 - 1lessdog
8 - Townsend
9 - Ithaca1
0 - win4win

Good luck to everyone!

:beer:


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Good luck to all the finalists.


----------



## Travis Fox (Mar 18, 2004)

Good luck to all the finalist and Thank you Chris For a fine site.
Travis


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

Thank you Travis. I Checked out the site and I must say nice high end!!!!! I wish my kitchen cabnets sounded that good.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Thanks guys for wishing me luck good luck to you other guys... Thanks Chris for the great website :beer:


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Townsend (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks everybody and good luck to the finalist's


----------



## boelke116 (Dec 30, 2002)

Good Luck Boys.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks! :beer:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

Thanks for the opportunity to both Fox & Pfortmiller and Chris...now come on lucky # 2


----------



## jmmshadow (Oct 31, 2002)

good luck.

:beer:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

good luck guys.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

The fact that I am not a finalist for this contest has just given me a new world record. 28 years of never winning a drawing/contest 

I might have to take my ball and go home! :toofunny:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

bubolc--loving that avatar


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

congrats :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Well it looks like the NASDAQ closed at 2106.87

So the winner is 1lessdog!

Thanks to everyone for entering, and thanks to Fox & Pfortmiller for being generous.

:beer:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Thanks Chris and Fox & Pfortmiller


----------



## Travis Fox (Mar 18, 2004)

congratulations 1lessdog. Thank you for all who participated. And Thank you Chris for all your work.
Travis


----------



## german wirehair #1 (Aug 23, 2004)

Good luck Ya'll


----------

